# figured I would share my newest unique critter......



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

She is a La Perm kitten and yes she really is bald.... but she will have hair eventually. has a few issues like ring worm and eye infection. but she is not bald because of the ringworm though I'm sure its not helping its a characteristic of the breed they are the best cats you could ever own!

[attachment=1:35v88r4j]022812071447.jpgk.jpg[/attachment:35v88r4j]

[attachment=0:35v88r4j]022812072904.jpgm.jpg[/attachment:35v88r4j]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute!!!! Love her!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

A LaPerm sounds like it should have long ringlets of hair not bald. :wink: Congrats!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Too cute! I love her big ears.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very cute. You do know ringworm is highly contagious even to people Right.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Awh gah! simply adorable!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! Poor kitty. Hope she has a quick recovery. Glad she's being taken care of.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...cute...


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

she us already doing 10x better.

and yes I'm aware ringworm is very contagious, she isolated from the other animals and I'm the only one handling her, I treated her with neem oil as soon as I got her, taking all the precautions I can but she will be over it soon. 
she will eventually have semi long curly hair, i'll be sure to post pics of her progress


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awwww........


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: figured I would share my newest unique critter......upda*

she is now completely ringworm free! and get fur us slowly coming in, she had little peach fuzz lol she has tons of energy and spunk


----------

